# OPENING WEEKEND, WHAT TO EXPECT



## ROUGHNECK01

My buddies and me will be heading to ND for the opening weekend this oct. and I am wondering what we can expect. We are not set up to field hunt so we will be sticking to lake and pot holes. I've read about not busting the roost so we plan on doing a lot of scouting to find some water in their travel routes. What I'm wondering is what type of birds can we expect to see? Geese? We are planning on bring a bunch of beer and brats to give to landowners that let us hunt their land. Do you think this is a good idea? I've also read on here to have a mixed bag of decoys and put a few goose decoys out. Does this sound right? Since we are hunting just water do you guys recommend bigger bodies like Devils lake or the smaller pot holes? And if we were to get layout blinds can you use water decoys in the fields with success? One more question, we are thinking about getting crane tags but how hard is it to shoot one, or are we better off sticking to ducks and geese. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tilley

Well first off you will need a team name for your group, something catchy like goose grinders or duck destroyers or tundra savers something like that. Then you will need a big trailer that you can put your team name on as well as lots of manufactures stickers and advertising so everyone will know that you are pros and mean business. The beer and brats are good but better yet offer landowners your card and let them know that you are there to help them rid their fields and water of those damn ducks and geese. Offer them some of your carnage especially the shot up brown ducks you don't want to take home as they are so busy they cant hunt themselves and will love you for providing them meat for the winter. You will also want to make sure to wear your camo in the stores and café and don't forget to wear your calls and get a lanyard full of bands, even if you have to buy them as people love that and it identifies you as a pro hunter. Talk the talk and be loud at the bar and buy lots of drinks and name drop about who you know and so forth as this will get you even more opportunities. There is more but start with these and I am sure you will be recognized as saviors to the hapless farmers and land owners who are depending on you. Best of luck!


----------



## ROUGHNECK01

Wow im sorry if i came off as a jerk in anyway. That was not my intention at all. I had a few simple questions about north dakota hunting since it will be my first trip. You sure know how to make a guy feel welcome to this site. Can anyone esle help me out or atleast point out what i did wrong to piss this guy off.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Welcome to NoDak... shooting water expect anything. A few dz mallard deks and a spinner and you are in business. You can use all your water decoys in a dry field ;} Done it many times.

I don't mess with cranes/swans... just scout and ask permission. You will have a great time


----------



## Dick Monson

Sasha and Abby said:


> Welcome to NoDak... shooting water expect anything. A few dz mallard deks and a spinner and you are in business. You can use all your water decoys in a dry field ;} Done it many times.
> 
> I don't mess with cranes/swans... just scout and ask permission. You will have a great time


X 2. Some of our best duck hunting ever was over a few goose decoys in a stubble field the ducks were feeding in the night before. Then hit 'em early morning. If you are in an area where snow geese are present, you can get by with a few wind socks and some white paper towels to flesh it out. The ducks suck right in. A little gift doesn't hurt but most don't expect it.

And enjoy the trip, there is a learning curve.


----------



## KEN W

You shouldn't have any problem shooting ducks.....hunting water will get you pretty much any kind of ducks.The first week it may still be tough to tell drakes from hens.As said above,you don't need a lot of decoys to hunt ducks .

The first week you most likely won't see any snow geese.Should be Canada's around,but the season on them opened yesterday and they will be decoy wise by the time you get here.

For cranes it it pretty much like field hunting geese.Your first year here....It would be a waste of $30 to get a license.It might be worthwhile to get a swan tag.

The law here says you don't have to ask permission if it's not posted.Up to you.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Most North Dakotan's have become far to lazy to hunt water anymore so your only competition will be other non residents. Though when you mention hunting water some seem to get a bit rabid which makes sense because avoiding water is one of the symptoms.It still may be hard to ID drakes but the bonus is this year we can shoot 2 extra teal through October 12th. You'd probably have to get close to the Canada border to see many snow geese but the Canadas should be out in force. They may or may not be decoy shy depending on where you hunt. Probably a bit early for any concentrations of cranes. Bring along a a couple dozen goose shells and I wouldn't even worry about using the duck decoys on land.


----------



## gundogguru

OK mods WTF Tilley can get on here and be an.And you leave his post up I come on here and call him out on it and mine gets dumped WHY????


----------



## Longshot

ROUGHNECK01 said:


> My buddies and me will be heading to ND for the opening weekend this oct. and I am wondering what we can expect. We are not set up to field hunt so we will be sticking to lake and pot holes. I've read about not busting the roost so we plan on doing a lot of scouting to find some water in their travel routes. What I'm wondering is what type of birds can we expect to see? Geese? We are planning on bring a bunch of beer and brats to give to landowners that let us hunt their land. Do you think this is a good idea? I've also read on here to have a mixed bag of decoys and put a few goose decoys out. Does this sound right? Since we are hunting just water do you guys recommend bigger bodies like Devils lake or the smaller pot holes? And if we were to get layout blinds can you use water decoys in the fields with success? One more question, we are thinking about getting crane tags but how hard is it to shoot one, or are we better off sticking to ducks and geese. Thanks in advance.


Good luck. Hopefully we will have some nice weather when you get here.


----------



## KEN W

You use language like you did in your first post and it gets deleted every time.Same with your second one.I see no bad language in Tilleys post. Only sarcasim.


----------



## gundogguru

Oh The PC police. I see.


----------



## fieldgeneral

Tilley is a douch, we all know that. Disregard anything that thing types..


----------



## KEN W

gundogguru said:


> Oh The PC police. I see.


Yeah if you want to call us that.Policing this website to eliminate bad language.

So it's OK to use any language you want???? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Habitat Hugger

Dunno what U posted Gundog, but glad the language police are awake nth is website!
No need for sarcasm Tilly, whomever you are! 
Good luck Rough. Lots of birds to go around here inN D. IMHO


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

Yeah don't worry about the jerks there is always a few out there. If you are hunting water expect to see Teal and Woodies that time of the year. On bigger water you can decoy geese and will have a few other randoms, but Mallards are hard to come by that early and have little to no color if you do get one. Try to find good cover and sit on a pothole, just don't go out right in the morning if there are ducks on it, let them leave and set up behind them for when they come back.


----------



## tilley

Man talk about some sensitive , thin skinned little posters on here. Just having a little fun. Relax and go get an August gosling and you will feel better.


----------



## Habitat Hugger

I wish there was away to thin outcome of the gosling production from our local city park here. My wife and I put up wood duck nests here.last spring and had a couple hooded merganser pairs and at least one woody family here. There were three pair of geese nesting around the pond here, and fledged out over16 goslings to the delight of many kids and families! Cute little yellow fluff balls. They are now flying and look cool, BUT they also walk around the park eating grass and severely poop up the football and soccer fields and the walking paths. So thick that it is impossible to cross some areas without getting your shoes resolved with goose crap! Bicyclists have to slow way down or risk sliding and crashing.
I faithfully clean up after my dog, but honestly sometimes there is so much goose sheet lying around I have to examine every piece to determine that it was my dog and not some goose that laid the land mine! Picking up after my dog is hardly a drop in the bucket....pun intended! 
Man oh man, the poor soccer and football players! The " law of UNINTENDED consequence!" Haven't heard any official complaints yet, but I'm sure it's coming.
What to do for population control? Maybe addle the eggs in spring when no one is looking? Not all of them but several from each nest. Leaving some fertile ones would keep everyone happy, a compromise between none and the 'compound interest' we get every 2 years when they reach breeding age. I'm sure to addle any eggs would take an act of congress to make it legal, or the Fed guys might hunt me down and I'd be watching the geese fly by through a barred window!


----------



## templey_41

fieldgeneral said:


> Tilley is a douch, we all know that. Disregard anything that thing types..


Douch? Could you explain what a douch is? Cuz Tilley and I think you may be a douche.


----------



## Scraper

Welcome to ND, have fun and be creative there are a hundred different ways and places to shoot birds in ND. The one point that you will hear again and again because it benefits everyone is to kindly leave the roosts alone. Shooting birds off of a roost is awesome for one morning, then the birds leave and it is over. We had a great roost last year that supplied birds for lots of field and water hunters in the area around it that the landowner kept people out of for 3 weeks, then a couple of guys figured out how to get into it by water with their go-devil...it was all over for everyone then.

Spend a little time scouting, talk to people, you will have a great time, ND is a great place.


----------



## snogeezmen

tilley is in fact not a RESIDENT of ND, i beleive from previous posts he calls the land of the liberals (MN) home.......


----------



## snogeezmen

bpul2113 said:


> TILLEYS IS THE TYPICAL RESPONSE FROM THE NORTH DAKOTA GUYS. A MORE SARCASTIC BUNCH OF INGRATES YOU WILL NOT FIND. BEEN HUNTING ND AS NONRESIDENT FOR 9 YEARS NOW AND I CAN SAY THAT ALMOST WITHOUT FAIL THE RESIDENT HUNTERS ARE THE MOST ASSININE HUNTERS ON THE PLANET. ASKING A QUESTION ON THIS SITE IS STRICTLY FORBIDDEN, YOU WILL GET CHEWED UP, CURSED, MADE FUN OF AND LIED TOO. A SIMPLE REQUEST FOR CURRENT WATER CONDITIONS IS LIKE A PLOT AGAINST THE PRESIDENT. HOW DARE YOU ! GO AND LOOK FOR YOURSELF YOU SIMPLE-MINED CYBERSCOUTER. THE PEOPLE IN THE TOWNS ARE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT. STOP AND ASK A QUESTION OF A FARMER AND YOU WILL PROBABLY BE INVITED IN FOR DINNER, AS A RESIDENT HUNTER A QUESTION AND YOUR GONNA GET IN A FIGHT. IT IS BEST TO JUST USE YOUR HUNTING SENSE AND LEARN THEN ASK A QUESTION.


wrong buddy see above he's "one of you guys" :beer:


----------



## 123kidd

what to expect by Oct. 6th:

will the Beans have been started to be harvested?


----------



## tilley

That's right I am a blue plate. Some of you guys just need to lighten up a bit but apparently I hit close to home with some of you.


----------



## Scraper

Some beans are coming off now, most just finished wheat. Corn might be too late for waterfowl this year. Time will tell.


----------



## snogeezmen

templey_41 said:


> fieldgeneral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilley is a douch, we all know that. Disregard anything that thing types..
> 
> 
> 
> Douch? Could you explain what a douch is? Cuz Tilley and I think you may be a douche.
Click to expand...

blue plate on blue plate crime?

lol arent you all from liberal land???

:beer: 
cant we all just get along and bust roosts together?


----------



## snogeezmen

for the record tilley i did laugh about your first post......actually laugh every time i see a 26ft trailer with HUGE stickers on it....

am i getting old if i dont like stickers on things anymore? haha good luck guys


----------



## tilley

Damn right you laughed cuz its funny and it wouldn't be funny if it weren't true. We have all seen these guys and I think some of these thin skinned types recognize themselves and get a bit defensive. Its fun guys...just relax


----------



## zatoan

That was not my intention at all. I had a few simple questions about north dakota hunting since it will be my first trip. You sure know how to make a guy feel welcome to this site. Can anyone esle help me out or atleast point out what i did wrong to piss this guy off.


----------



## riverrat47

I don't have a group/team/gang name. (Anyway, I think the suggested names are already taken...any other suggestions?) 
Don't even have a group, team or gang, unless I include my dog. 
Don't have a decoy trailer, let alone one loaded with stickers. 
Have few identifying decals on my truck, unless you include my license plate (which may have been made by one of our former governors). 
No barrel stickers. 
Haven't hunted with anyone famous, so can't drop any names.
Can't ever recall wearing a lanyard full of calls into a bar or restaurant. 
However, I have been known to wear camo items around town...even when it isn't hunting season.

So, if I make the trek to ND this year, will I be denied entrance at the state line because I don't meet all the prerequisites?


----------



## tilley

Damn it...I forgot barrel stickers..good catch.
I am thinking you can still get in but make sure that remember to spell out the number of birds you got with the birds themselves for pictures and don't forget to put one in your mouth for pictures.. I am sure you will be fine just need to step up your game a bit. Good Luck.


----------



## fieldgeneral

snogeezmen said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fieldgeneral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilley is a douch, we all know that. Disregard anything that thing types..
> 
> 
> 
> Douch? Could you explain what a douch is? Cuz Tilley and I think you may be a douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blue plate on blue plate crime?
> 
> lol arent you all from liberal land???
> 
> :beer:
> cant we all just get along and bust roosts together?
Click to expand...

No roost buster here BUD.. :withstupid:


----------



## BROWNDOG

Hunt water if you want to hunt water, hunt a field if you want to hunt a field, theres no crime in hunting water, same lisc. applies to all.. Traveling across the border again this year, have no desire to fight over a piece of posted land or water


----------



## riverrat47

I figure if I get one of those straight brimmed caps and leave the tags on, it would greatly improve my credibility. Do they have those on the banded gear site?


----------



## snogeezmen

riverrat47 said:


> I figure if I get one of those straight brimmed caps and leave the tags on, it would greatly improve my credibility. Do they have those on the banded gear site?


hahaha thats funny ****, but to answer you question it only helps if you wear it about 37 degrees off the center. zero credibility if you wear it straight on. also it helps if you wear it slightly down so it covers your eyes when talking to landowners.


----------



## riverrat47

snogeezmen said:


> hahaha thats funny &$#*, but to answer you question it only helps if you wear it about 37 degrees off the center. zero credibility if you wear it straight on. also it helps if you wear it slightly down so it covers your eyes when talking to landowners.


Of course I intended to wear it cocked to the side...Only a MAROON would wear it any other way!


----------



## Blue Plate

You can expect no pressure compare to any other state. Basically no one hunts water. A few dozen mallards, a spinner and a good dog is all you will need to kill all the ducks you want. Have fun. The farmers of ND are some of the best people I have ever meet.


----------

